# كل شرايط ترانيم مارجرجس ( العدد 8 شرائط )



## أبن البابا (30 أبريل 2010)

†††††††††††††
†* بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*
*آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*
و تتوالي الحصريات هنا في ارض الابداع و التميز
في منتدي الكنيسة و مع كيرو

حصــــريــــــــاً
كل شرايط ترانيم مارجرجس




_Information_
Quality *|:|** 128 Kbps*
*Format |:| MP3*






لعدم حدوث مشاكل اثناء التحميل و فك الضغط تأكد من وجود هذين البرنامجين بجهازك





لفك الضغط 
حمل أخر اصدار من WinRAR





للتحميل بأقصي سرعه 
حمل أخر اصدار من Internet Download Manager







نيجي بقا للشرائط

الشريط الاول
Size *|:| 56 **MB*
شريط أمير المعجزات لفيفيان السودانية
للتحميل من هنا


الشريط الثانى
Size *|:| 40 **MB*
شريط بطل المسيحية لبولس ملاك
للتحميل من هنا


الشريط الثالث
Size *|:| 41 **MB*
شريط شهيد و أمير لنخبة من المرنمين
للتحميل من هنا


الشريط الرابع
Size *|:| 41 **MB*
طوباك يا مارجرجس لبولس ملاك
للتحميل من هنا


الشريط الخامس
Size *|:| 31 **MB*
شريط كل واحد بيحبك لبرسوم القمص اسحق
للتحميل من هنا


الشريط السادس
Size *|:| 31 **MB*
شريط مارجرجس يا بطلنا لبولس ملاك
للتحميل من هنا


الشريط السابع
Size *|:| 39 **MB*
شريط من زيك يابطل لبولس ملاك
للتحميل من هنا


الشريط الثامن و الاخير
Size *|:| 58 **MB*
شريط نغمات البطل لبولس ملاك
للتحميل من هنا



و اللي عايز الثمانية شرائط علي لينك واحد
Size *|:| 316 **MB*
للتحميل من هنا


ده بقا فيلم القديس العظيم أمير الشهداء مارجرجس هدية علي الموضوع
الفيلم بمساحة 207 ميجا نسخة أصلية
للتحميل من هنا


و ده كمان مديح مارجرجس من قناة CTV
​
[YOUTUBE]yArX7scpFjI[/YOUTUBE]


المصدر
منتدي فرسان الكلمة​


----------



## أبن البابا (30 أبريل 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yArX7scpFjI


----------



## أبن البابا (30 أبريل 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yArX7scpFjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)




----------



## أبن البابا (1 مايو 2010)

*شكراً لمروركم ايها الاحباء*


----------



## mayvol (1 مايو 2010)

كل سنه وانتو فى رعايه البطل 

الرب يباركك


----------



## أبن البابا (2 مايو 2010)

*شكراً لمروركم ايها الاحباء المباركين*


----------



## جرجس زاهى (24 يناير 2016)

انا عايز لينك الشرائط دى لان الينكات الموجودة غير شغاله....... وبيدينى ايرور .... ربنا يبارك حياتك وشكرا


----------

